# Trump tariffs and scuba dive lighting



## engravosaurus (Sep 25, 2018)

Is interesting what tariffs affect and how. Trump tariffs would be tough on this manufacturer of scuba lighting. See this on NPR.

https://www.npr.org/2018/09/24/6512...alifornia-company-to-move-production-overseas


----------



## mattheww50 (Sep 25, 2018)

The basic problem with tariffs is something that everyone except the Trump Administration understood very well. They increase domestic prices, and the only real losers are the American Consumers, the same people Donald Trump insists he is helping. Let's look at what has happened so far. Trump imposed tariffs on washing machines. US manufacturers see the resultant price increase, and increase their own prices to match (This is in fact what happens in every industry that benefits from import tariffs). US manufacturers suddenly see their price advantage disappear when Trump raises tariffs on imported steel that they use, Domestic washing machines manufacturing costs go up because they use imported steel. Net result, all that has happened is the price of washing machines has gone up, and the domestic manufacturer are no better off than before the tariffs were imposed. Meanwhile the purchasers now pay more, and the Government collects the tariffs. At the end of the day tariffs are in fact a tax on consumers. For many years administrations decline to increase tariffs on imported vehicles because they knew perfectly well that any increase in these tariffs would be immediately matched by price increases by domestic manufacturers, and the additional income would not appear in the pay checks of those employed, they would go to the executives of those companies. So much for helping the little guy. The reality is the Trump administration is not helping the little guy, the little guy is getting the shaft, while Trump's friends get all of the benefits through increased bonuses and stock option for the bigger profits and reduced taxes on that income. Draw your own conclusions. And by the way, I served two Presidents (Bush I and Clinton) as an adviser on trade matters. This is stuff I understand very well. Tariffs as trade policy are a guaranteed loser for all involved.


----------



## archimedes (Sep 25, 2018)

Political threads are discouraged here on CPF.

Checking to see if this thread might be better moved to The Cafe, or The Underground ....


----------



## Greta (Sep 25, 2018)

archimedes said:


> Political threads are discouraged here on CPF.
> 
> Checking to see if this thread might be better moved to The Cafe, or The Underground ....



Definitely more suited for The Underground.

Thread closed.


----------

